# Need help with a transport.



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I thought I would throw this up here because I am having a frustrating time getting a dog who needs a place and some rehab transported from Peoria, Illinois to Portage, Michigan, or at least within an hour of Portage. In fact, I have a driver bringing her as close as the Illinois/Indiana border, and then I am stuck on getting her any closer and I can't personally get there. The rescue is naturally over loaded and getting frustrated with me, which it unfair but I understand. They have her living in a garage, and have dogs who are going to be euthanized unless they board her and of course are low on funds. 

I'd just like to get her here, or within an hour of Portage, Michigan where I COULD pick her up, so she is not euthanized/displaced. There is no set date on transport, but the sooner the better, or on a weekend, would be best. If anyone can help, please PM me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

is portage in lower or upper Mich.?

EDIT~oh I see it's in lower

Sorry I don't have enough gas or money to get that far. if it was the UP then I would jump at the chance, you need to move to the UP lol. again sorry


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well damn it! LOL. It's not a problem, I just hate to be the home that fell through. I basically had to tell the shelter that I probably won't be able to get this dog and this posting was my last ditch effort. We've been trying to get this dog here since March. They're unorganized and not giving me enough information. I've done transports back in the day and I never had this much trouble getting a dog somewhere!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is Magpie, the dog in question. We've posted her to a transport community, so hopefully that will help. 

She was dropped off at the shelter because she started "feeling weird to the touch" and "Couldn't walk right." Magically, when they cut her nails her lameness was cured. She's coming to me for her skin infection treatment, and love.


----------

